# Safely exiting an inazone 232



## zero3803 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I figured I sign up here and ask a few basic questions. I'll start with a little background info about myself...

I'm ~5'11'', 190 pounds, and I normally paddle a Dagger Axiom 8.5 on various class II rivers currently in and around Georgia. I recently purchased a used pyrahna inazone 232, which is a foot shorter than my axiom, and lower in volume, but very comfortable..and within my weight range. I have not had a chance to take the boat out on the river yet, but have some interesting issues I don't experience in the axiom. The cockpit on the inazone is a good bit smaller than the axiom, and being a bit leggy, I find myself having to push up and back to free my knees easily from the thigh braces when exiting on flat ground. This slightly worries me in the event I need to wet exit. For the record..I've done wet exits in the axiom in calm situations, and on rivers with absolutely no problems. I understand that physically pushing my weight up and out while right side up and on dry land is a vastly different situation than being upside down and not having to lift myself in the same way. I'm mainly curious if anyone else with more experience thinks this could be a potential problem, or if this is common on some boats. In the end, I suppose I won't know until I do a practice wet exit in a pool with a friend. 

I appreciate any help/advice anyone can offer.

Thanks,
David A.


----------



## Rockfall (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't sweat it. Gravity, water lubrication and possible panic takes care of getting out of the boat. Just like you were taught, slide the boat off like pants once the skirt is off upside down. Practice in the pool can only help you become more comfortable with the wet exit in any boat. Remember, the best wet exit is no wet exit.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

ya if its serious you wont fail a wet exit


----------



## rgAHOLE (Jun 8, 2010)

I would start with learning how to roll and stop swimmimg. This should help with the wet exit part. Also, move out of Georgia. If you really want to learn how to boat check out Farmington, NM. 
If you have to stay in Georgia, sell your boat and buy a road bike. Whatever you decide to do - never, ever, take up rafting.
Hope this helps.

Peace!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Man you know how to stir the pot. Last time I checked the East had some good quality runs. Maybe beneath a solid CLASS VI boater such as your self. Maybe you should not be so hard on someone trying to break into the sport just a thought. Although I don't raft I don't mind their company especially on longer runs.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem. Panic, adrenaline and water will definitely get you out.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the same boat and I'm the same size as you, minus 15 lbs.

I learned to kayak in it and kept it around for riverrunning. I love it for running big water. It melts through everything but it isn't crazy out of control like a full on playboat.

I can't pop my knees out of the thigh braces when I'm sitting in it with the skirt fastened, which bothers me (a lot) when I'm paddling because that is the only way to get relief from pressure that puts my feet/legs asleep. I'm old now (43) so I have to get rid of that boat. I paddled it a few weeks ago and it about crippled me. I limped for 2 days. Modern designs are easier on my hips.

The cockpit is smaller than modern designs. It is not a huge deal but it IS a safety issue. The cockpit is your emergency exit so the bigger the better. You can slide out of a small cockpit easily when you are upside down but things happen. If you are right side up it can be hard to pop your knees out of the braces in that boat. I've had to wet exit from a boat with a log across my chest and water up to my neck... that's when you want a boat that is as easy as possible to get out of.


----------



## scagrotto (Apr 3, 2007)

zero3803 said:


> being a bit leggy, I find myself having to push up and back to free my knees easily from the thigh braces


Unless you can move the seat back (and decide that you should to get the boat trimmed properly) I wouldn't expect that part to change when you're underwater. Being upside down definitely makes it easier to get out, but some of us with long legs just can't get our knees out of some boats without moving our hips back, and the back part usually requires a few inches of up as well. For several years I paddled an I:3, which evolved from the Inazones. One of those evolutions is a bigger cockpit, but I still can't get my knees out of the I:3.

I'll agree that *really* wanting to get out of the boat may make it easier, but you definitely don't want to panic. Being calm enough to loosen the backband will give you a little more room to move back. After you're comfortable doing it in calm water, practice on some moving water, but pick a spot that's not full of rocks. Being comfortable with it and knowing it won't be a problem is the best thing you can do to make sure you don't panic.

The good news is that you should probably get out about the way I'm guessing you do now, anyway. Tuck as tightly as you can, pull the grab loop (being careful not to sit up), slide your butt back, and either continue sliding the boat down your legs, or roll forward as you come out of the boat. In a pool, or someplace where you're absolutely positive there are no rocks you can just push yourself straight "up" from the seat, but in the real world you want to be sure to protect your head and face. Holding the tuck and sliding the boat off or rolling forward from the cockpit will keep your face, and the rest of your upper body, fairly close to the surface.

Lastly, in case you haven't already considered it I'll warn you that having to slide up and back to get your legs out could be a concern in some pins. If water pressure makes it too hard to push up and back with your arms being able to get your feet on the cockpit rim, or even above it, could be very useful.


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

I used to paddle an inazone 232. Best beginner boat ever, i still miss that thing. anyway, I too am leggy, 6'0" and i never had an issue getting out of that boat, except when I was vertically pinned against a log on bailey once. Don't worry about it, but take previous advice, the best technique for wet exit is to avoid the need to exit. Practice the roll and allow yourself to carp multiple times before exiting. Use the three tries rule and only then pull. Damn, that was a great boat.


----------

